# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  koincidence apo fati im i keq?

## Aldi1

Pershendetje! Po beja prova me nje acer aspire one ''aoa150'' me ubuntu dhe win7 ne dual  boot, instalova disa here per prove ubuntu dhe shkonte ok, por me vone kur pc e ndizja ne ubuntu ekrani me jepte nje shirit si te zbardhur siper orizontalisht, e beri dy-tre here kete dhe me pas nuk dha asnje  shenje jete si ekran. Me e keqja eshte se nuk me ndizet as ne bios ekrani, kurse si pc duket i ndezur pasi zhurma e ventilatorit degjohet normalisht.
A keni ndonje ide se cfare do ta kete gjetur te mjerin laptop? Se me la batall jo per gje  :perqeshje:

----------


## benseven11

Provo ta lidhesh laptopin me adaptorin e rrymes dhe ngulesh ne nje prize tjeter ne mur pasi voltazhi nuk i vjen mire.Nqs e lidh adaptorin ne stabilizator(power surge strip) si kjo atehere provo ngule spinen e adaptorit ne nje fole tjeter te rrymes.
http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/pub...VEQ5kZD7_xak7k

----------


## Aldi1

problemi eshte se atij vetem ekrani nuk i ndizet, prandaj dhe nuk besoj se eshte ceshtje rryme. Une thjesht nuk e di nese e ka karta grafike apo monitori. Koincidenca eshte se kete ma beri gjat kohes qe punoja me ubuntu, e them se mos ndonje gje mund te ket ndikuar...

----------

